#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] Cynocephali

## 狼狗傑

根據《怪物考》， Cynocephali這個拉丁語彙意指一種犬首人身的種族，即「狗人」。希臘史學家修昔底德克第西亞(Ctesias)認為，狗人居住於高加索印度山地，穴居，會吐火，以獸皮為衣，有吃人習性，是一種既聰明又邪惡的種族。

中古歐洲有一種說法，認為一部分狗人皈依了教會。教皇並同意皈依的狗人能與人類通婚。狗人與人類繁衍下來的子孫都是人形；然而，這些人若是背離了信仰或是犯了罪，就會變成狗人。也有傳說表示，狗人是亞當之子該隱的子孫。該隱由於嫉妒，殺死了幼弟亞伯，於是因罪變成了狗人。

在維基百科關於Cynocephaly的詞條中，甚至提到某位聖徒就是狗人。那就是在西方最為人知的聖徒：克里斯多福(St. Christopher)。

一般西方傳說把克里斯多福描繪成一個揹負幼年基督渡河的巨人。但是，據說克里斯多福的原形其實是狗人。東正教派在這方面的傳說較天主教、新教為多。

以下是來自http://www.furcen.org/~stoneth/si4.html的內容：

這是關於一個生而為異教徒，名叫瑞普洛布斯的狗人，皈依基督教並決定助人們渡過危險河流以服事上帝的故事。有一天瑞普洛布斯正幫一個小男孩過河，當時他背負著男孩，男孩卻越來越重，幾乎壓垮他。瑞普洛布斯就說，他整個感覺就像他把整個世界擔在他的肩上。到了對岸，男孩顯露真身，祂就是耶穌基督，而祂有如此體重則是因為祂承擔了全世界的重量。祂為瑞普洛布斯洗禮並把他的拄杖變成一棵結實纍纍的果樹。克里斯多福意即「揹負基督者」。於是他成為守護旅人及水手的聖徒。

----------


## a70701111

咦……
沒想到真的要如此特殊的神祇出現。
每個神都有其力量與信眾。
這篇的調查很仔細，應該花了您不少時間吧。
而且也未忘記寫明出處。
對於整理出這篇的您，在下獻上佩服。
看來您的帖子可以多仔細看摟……

----------


## 狼狗傑

給上面的小迪大大：非常感謝您的讚美。不過，光憑一本《怪物考》實在是有些貧乏。而且我這篇東西還發生了錯誤。




> 希臘史學家修昔底德認為，狗人居住於高加索山地，穴居，會吐火，以獸皮為衣，有吃人習性，是一種既聰明又邪惡的種族。


其實《怪物考》本文說的是希羅多德。

還有一本《百變小紅帽》，說法卻是另一種：

「人變體為動物的故事其來有自。古羅馬學者普里尼(Pliny)即撰寫過古代有一種民族是狗頭人身，住洞穴，會像狗一樣吠叫。」

據上述凱薩琳女士所言，不是希羅多德，而是普里尼，提出有Cynocephali這個民族的說法。但是她接著也提到了希羅多德：

「希臘史學家希羅多德也寫道，西元前五世紀有一種稱為紐倫恩(Neurian)的民族，每年都會有幾天改扮狼形。」

她這麼寫。然而我根據希羅多德《歷史》索引，找到的卻是涅烏里司人(Neuris)。

----------


## 狼狗傑

Cynocephali (狗頭人)：語意指「狗頭」(dog-head)，即頭為狗，身體為人。他們是極為聰明卻又殘忍的種族，有食人的習慣，因此常對人類構成威脅。根據克第西亞(Ctesias)的說法，他們彼此以吠叫聲溝通，穿著動物的皮革，住在印度山區的洞穴。他們亦是迅捷的獵人，能操劍、弓、矛。在亞歷山大傳奇裡，他們除了以上的特點，還有巨牙、能吐火。馬可波羅曾提到在安達曼島發現他們的蹤跡。有學者則認為他們就是後來民間傳說中狼人的前身。

Cynocephali與基督教還有更深一層的淵源，據說此族人被視為是在《聖經》〈創世紀〉中犯了弒兄之罪的該隱(Cain)的後代子孫，他們的獸性就是當初與魔鬼合作而遺留下來的。也有說法指出基督教信仰馴服了這些兇殘的Cynocephali，使之改邪歸正，教會並允許極少數的Cynocephali與人類通婚。這些婚姻產下的後代，其外形與人類無異，但一旦他們受到魔鬼的引誘而失去理性或者是背離基督教教義時，他們內心蟄伏的獸性即會被喚起，並重新變形為Cynocephali。

引自《怪物考》





> 根據《怪物考》， Cynocephali這個拉丁語彙意指一種犬首人身的種族，即「狗人」。希臘史學家修昔底德認為，狗人居住於高加索山地，穴居，會吐火，以獸皮為衣，有吃人習性，是一種既聰明又邪惡的種族。


不是高加索山地，而是印度山區

不是修昔底德，而是克第西亞 (這誰呀




> 其實《怪物考》本文說的是希羅多德。


所以這個也錯了↑

本文如下↓



> 根據克第西亞(Ctesias)的說法，他們彼此以吠叫聲溝通，穿著動物的皮革，住在印度山區的洞穴。他們亦是迅捷的獵人，能操劍、弓、矛。在亞歷山大傳奇裡，他們除了以上的特點，還有巨牙、能吐火。


克第西亞：http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ctesias
也是希臘人，沒差啦 (大誤

但《怪物考》也有錯誤


> Cynocephali與基督教還有更深一層的淵源，據說此族人被視為是在《聖經》〈創世紀〉中犯了弒兄之罪的該隱(Cain)的後代子孫，他們的獸性就是當初與魔鬼合作而遺留下來的。


是殺弟──該隱可是長子耶！

結論：關於狗人的說法來自克第西亞；修昔底德對此則隻字未提。而希羅多德提到的其實就是狼人


> 其實《怪物考》本文說的是希羅多德。
> 
> 還有一本《百變小紅帽》，說法卻是另一種：
> 
> 「人變體為動物的故事其來有自。古羅馬學者普里尼(Pliny)即撰寫過古代有一種民族是狗頭人身，住洞穴，會像狗一樣吠叫。」
> 
> 據上述凱薩琳女士所言，不是希羅多德，而是普里尼，提出有Cynocephali這個民族的說法。但是她接著也提到了希羅多德：
> 
> 「希臘史學家希羅多德也寫道，西元前五世紀有一種稱為紐倫恩(Neurian)的民族，每年都會有幾天改扮狼形。」
> ...


希羅多德筆下每年都會有幾天改扮狼形的種族到底是Neurian還是Neuris可以不管，重點是，他提到的種族絕對不是Cynocephali。根據以上引文，古羅馬學者普里尼(Pliny)與克第西亞一樣，也提過類似Cynocephali的物種。

問題是，哪一個普里尼？(耶?)大普里尼還是小普里尼？
他們可都是古羅馬有名的學者舅甥檔耶 (炸

----------


## 許狼中將

住在高加索山啊…
那〝車臣人〞不就是…
難怪那麼兇猛！

----------


## 狼狗傑

車臣人...... (噴
報告長官 (中將)，不是高加索，是印度山區。是我第一篇資料錯誤，已經在第三篇做了修正。 (汗


另外再補上從《神秘世界》(已絕版) 引來的資料：1987年七月，美國密西根州北部的魯沙村，發生一起無人小木屋遭不明生物襲擊的事件。木屋門口及窗戶皆留有明顯齒痕、爪印，地面上也有類似狗的足跡。魯沙此地自古流傳一個傳說──以十年為一週期，在第七年，半人半獸的狗人就會在森林中徘徊走動。村民從被襲小屋的損壞情況推測是狗人所為，皆感恐慌。大約十年以前就發生了類似的事──1976年，幾名夜宿木屋的嬉皮曾看見露出牙從窗外窺伺的狗人。1977年，有人聽見森林裡傳來一陣像是狗人發出的聲音。

----------

